# Sleeve for Pico Dual



## aktorsyl (22/5/17)

Does anyone have any sleeves (black) for the Pico Dual in stock yet?


----------



## Mari (22/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Does anyone have any sleeves (black) for the Pico Dual in stock yet?


Good day,

We have in stock but not black only


----------



## aktorsyl (22/5/17)

Mari said:


> Good day,
> 
> We have in stock but not black only


You don't have the black one yet?


----------



## Mari (22/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> You don't have the black one yet?


No we only have mixed colour sleeves for th3 pico dual. not getting plain ones in. Just in case you don't find anywhere

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (22/5/17)

Mari said:


> No we only have mixed colour sleeves for th3 pico dual. not getting plain ones in. Just in case you don't find anywhere


Ok will keep in mind - thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Hilton (27/6/17)

Hi Mari

Where can I buy the Pico dual sleeve? I'm in Milnerton.

TIA
Regards
Hilton


----------

